# Show your mini dairy goats… from home?



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Are gas prices keeping you from going to as many shows as you'd like? Have you ever wanted to show your miniature dairy goat, but there weren't any shows close enough for you? Or maybe you are worried about the things your goat could be exposed to at a goat show. Well, now you can show your Mini Dairy goats without leaving the comfort and safety of your farm!

Introducing&#8230; MDGA's first Mini Dairy Goat Virtual Show!!!!

Top ten reasons to enter your goat:

1.	Earn V-Show Championship legs for your goat (*V title can be earned via official V-Shows - details coming soon)
2.	Get another opinion of your goat
3.	Show your goat without the stress of travel 
4.	Keep your doe's milk production up by not upsetting her schedule
5.	Show your goat in safety - no strange water, and other animals
6.	Get publicity for your herd
7.	Learn more about conformation and Mini Dairy goats 
8.	Show bucks without the trouble of taking them off your farm
9.	Entry fees are very low -only $2 per goat!
10.	Have fun!

So, how do you get started? All you need is a few high quality pictures of your Mini Dairy goat (MiniNubian, MiniMancha, MiniTogg, MiniOber, MiniAlpine, MiniSannen). Go to http://goatshow.50webs.com for more details. The entry form isn't quite ready yet, I'll post when we're ready to accept entries, but you can start getting your pictures ready now! Entries will be due in by August 31st, 2008. Any questions can be emailed to the V-Show coordinator at [email protected].

Eliya Forster, MDGA V-Show Coordinator
[email protected]
http://goatshow.50webs.com
http://miniaturedairygoats.com


----------



## goatstafson (Nov 20, 2007)

Will Nigerians be able to enter?


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

MDGA is the registry for the Miniature versions of sized standard breeds, so that is all we are accepting in the show (MiniNubian, MiniMancha, MiniTogg, MiniOber, MiniAlpine, MiniSannen).

If you'd like to get another opinion on your ND's you can check out http://goatshows.freeforums.org/index.php? They don't have professional judges, but it is still fun!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

UPDATE...

We are now ready to accept entries!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Are these legs real legs? I mean wouldn't a judge need to see the animal move and feel the fleshing and bones? I was curious about that. I don't have any to enter this year anyway though.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

No, these will not count toward a regular permanent champion. MDGA is starting a new program - a new title that your goat can earn - *V. It will work separately from the permanent championship, but will work in a similar way - you have to earn 3 virtual CH wins under at least 2 different judges. There will be more information on the new program on the MDGA website soon.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh ok. Thanks for explaining it. I do want to watch the online show though since I can't enter.


----------

